# Happy Birthday alacant!



## Metztli

*My dear Alacant,*

*I just want to wish you the best birthday ever!*

*Let us do the party, and you just make sure you have lots of fun!*

*Here's my little gift... some cake and music!*


----------



## gatogab

Ala:
Continuan las FELICIDADES.
Feliz Cumpleaños, estimada AMIGA.
¿Cuántos son?


----------



## speedier

Have a great birthday Alacant, and I hope you enjoy all your gifts, but just in case you get a little bored, here's another selection to while away those relaxing hours.


----------



## romarsan

Felicidades querida Gaviota.

¡Que bien conoce tus gustos el Ratoncito!

Pensabamos organizar la fiesta aquí, ojalá el lugar te guste. Cuando llegue la noche , podemos sacar jamoncito  y tablas de quesos y patés para recuperar fuerzas. ¿Te apetece que lo reguemos con un tinto?

Un besazo Gaviota, que tengas un día realmente especial.


----------



## gatogab

Hola Ro.
Por acá se sabe que la Canalis es un ejemplar celoso.
No quisiera que... ...... ...p)... la nuestra Gaviota pagara el Pato


----------



## romarsan

Querido Gatito, nuestras bocas están selladas y la Canalis no está invitada a la fiesta...


----------



## gatogab

romarsan said:


> Querido Gatito, nuestras bocas están selladas y la Canalis no está invitada a la fiesta...


 
Menos mal.



¡Esta mujeres...!!!


----------



## alacant

Mi querida Metzli, muchas gracias por organizar ésta celebración.

Ro, vecina amiga, me alegro de verte por aquí, lo vamos a pasar muy bien.

Hola gato, seguro que lo vamos a pasar estupendamente con tu presencia, yo no me pongo celosa, no sé porque ella tiene que serlo.

Saludos, ala


----------



## Antpax

¡¡Muchas Felicidades, Ala!! Tarde como siempre, pero es que con esto de las fiestas ya sabes .

Un abrazo y que cumplas muchos más, como se dice por aquí. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

_Janice, es un honor y un placer unirme en este foro a todos tus amigos y admiradores en tan importante ocasión, que debería celebrarse todo el año._


----------



## UVA-Q

Hermosa Gaviota!!!! Espero lo hayas pasado maravillosamente, llena de regalos, amor, apapachos!

Muchos, muchos abrazos querida amiga!


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy Birthday, Ala


----------



## turi

Un poco tarde llego, pero veo que la fiesta aún no ha terminado!!

Espero que hayas pasado un día de cumpleaños de lujo!!!

Un abrazo,

Juan


----------



## Soledad Medina

Mi apreciada Alacant, aunque sea con un poco de demora no quiero dejar de felicitarte.  Eres una forera extraordinaria, no sólo por tu vasta cultura sino por tu generosidad a la hora de ayudar a los demás.  El foro se enriquece con foreros como tú. 
Que Dios te colme de bendiciones.
Un abrazo
Soledad


----------



## alacant

Antie, lovely to see you here. What would a party be without you!

Manuel, gracias por venir a la celebración, aprendo tanto de tí!

Mi querida Uva, vamos a bailar y a pasarlo en grande ahora que has venido.


----------



## alacant

Thank you, master, always a pleasure to see you.

Juan, a party isn't a party without you, so glad you are here.

Sole, Gracias por tus gentiles palabras, no las merezco! Ahora a celebrar.

Besos a tutti,


----------



## Mirlo

Mi querida Alacant, 
te mando felicitaciones 
aunque un poco tarde.
Espero que la hayas pasado bien.


​


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Ala, estoy en el trabajo pero en cuanto salga te llevo el regalo de cumple, ¡lo juro!

¡No os comáis toda la tarta!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Dear Ala,

I´ve finally arrived with some friends - they wouldn´t be left behind! 

They want a lick of your cake...


----------



## Vampiro

Querida Gaviota:
Muuuuuuy tarde llego, pero quise pasar a saludarte de todas maneras.
Un gran beso y *Feliz Cumpleaños*.

Eduardo
_


----------



## alacant

Hola, Mirlo, from one bird to another, thank you for flying in, always a pleasure to see you.

My dear Valeria, wonderful to see you here, especially as you brought your small friends with you, big hugs, ala

What is a good party without a vampire's appearance, thank you for coming, abrazotes muy grandes, ala


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Alacant querida, siento llegar tan tarde. ¡¡¡FELIZ NO CUMPLEAÑOS!!!


----------



## Priss

*Alacant amiga:
Qué lindo poder felicitarte en tu cumpleaños, jeje.. dias tardes pero asi son las fiestas aquí, largas y únicas 
Lo único que me pone  es no poder coincidir como antes en el foro... siempre ha sido y será un placer. 

Que este año sigas volando alto 

*


----------

